# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Przyspieszenie bicia serca

## Olciath

Witam.
Mam 18 lat i od paru lat mam anemie. Jakis czas temu odstawilam zelazo, by zrobic badania czy hemoglobina sie poprawila. Jakos tak wyszlo, ze nie mialam czasu skontaktowac sie z moim lekarzem i juz 2/3 tydzien nie biore lekow. Zauwazylam, ze mam krotkie przyspieszenia bicia serca. Dwa-trzy uderzenia stosunkowo mocne i szybkie ktore czuje nawet w szyi. Czy mam powod do niepokoju?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak odczuwasz to w szyi to znaczy gdzie dokladniej ???

----------

